# Brad pitt and Jennifer Aniston



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

YES! That means I have a chance w/brad! PUAHAHAHA


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

hahaha I would gladly make babies with him!!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

He's so georgeous but I really liked them together...


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Jan 10 2005, 07:54 AM
> *hahaha I would gladly make babies with him!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LOL hes a hottie!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I wanna know WHY they are breaking up!! I'm always so curious...


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 10 2005, 10:03 AM
> *I wanna know WHY they are breaking up!!  I'm always so curious...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28692*


[/QUOTE]

me too!!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella+Jan 10 2005, 09:19 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too!!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28705
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Brad wanted a family and Jennifer didn't. Jennifer is the one that called it quits though. If I was Brad I would have left HER. She's being selfish if you ask me. She can still have a movie career and have a baby, lots of actresses and actors do it and have done it for years.
We just saw Troy the other night and just before the sex scene where you can see his naked butt, I was thinking Jennifer was so lucky to be starting a family with him and how cute the children would be. The two hottest people in Hollywood, they would have had the cutest babies.


http://www.comcast.net/News/ENTERTAINMENT/...451226554a.html

LOS ANGELES - Brad Pitt and Jennifer Aniston have finally made official what was rumored for months _ Hollywood's A-List couple is splitting up. "We would like to announce that after seven years together we have decided to formally separate," the couple said in a joint statement released Friday by Pitt's publicist, Cindy Guagenti.

"For those who follow these sorts of things, we would like to explain that our separation is not the result of any speculation reported by the tabloid media. This decision is the result of much thoughtful consideration."

The couple didn't indicate if they planned to divorce, and Guagenti declined to comment beyond the statement, which also said, "We happily remain committed and caring friends with great love and admiration for one another."

The separation comes 4 1/2 years after the pair's storybook wedding and after months of tabloid speculation that their marriage was in trouble.

In their statement, they asked for the public's "sensitivity in the coming months."

Pitt, 41, and Aniston, 35, have been together since being set up on a blind date in 1998. They were married in a lavish wedding on July 29, 2000, on a Malibu estate overlooking the Pacific Ocean. Some 200 people attended the ceremony, which included four bands, a gospel choir, fireworks and tens of thousands of flowers.

Part of Pacific Coast Highway was shut down to accommodate the influx of guests, which included actress Cameron Diaz and most of Aniston's co-stars from NBC's "Friends." Media reports at the time pegged the event's cost at $1 million. It was the first marriage for both.

Until rumors began swirling that they were about to split, there were near-constant tabloid rumors that Aniston was pregnant. The actress had told People in 2002 that she and Pitt eventually wanted to start a family.

"Absolutely it will happen but probably not for a while," she said at the time.

Since their wedding, Pitt and Aniston have been touted not only as one of Hollywood's most glamorous couples but also one of the film industry's most powerful. They are co-owners of the Plan B production company with producer Brad Grey, who earlier this week was hired to replace Sherry Lansing as head of the Paramount studio.

Aniston is perhaps the most recognizable star of "Friends," the ensemble show that concluded a 10-year run last year as one of television's highest-rated comedies. She also has starred in such films as "Along Came Polly," "Bruce Almighty" and "The Good Girl." Her father is veteran soap opera actor John Aniston.

Pitt, long one of Hollywood' most bankable film stars, is currently seen in "Ocean's Twelve." Other film credits include "Ocean's Eleven," "Fight Club," "Meet Joe Black," "Seven Years in Tibet," "Sleepers," "12 Monkeys," "Legends of the Fall," "A River Runs Through It" and "Thelma & Louise."


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

It seems pretty obvious that it had to do with Brad wanting a family and Jennifer didn't. He was crying about having girls or something. 

Dude, I don't know which one was worse--Brad/Jennifer or Tom/Nicole Kidman! These were couples I thought would last forever! Does anyone know why Tom and Nicole breakup? Sounded like Nicole did something like cheated on him???? I dont know. She was too tall for him anyway.

Now I really don't want to get married ever!

Well, they're not officially divorced. May during the separation, they'll miss each other too much.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Unless Jennifer changes her mind about having a family then I don't see them getting back together. Brad shouldn't sacrifice his desire to have a family for her. I hope he doesn't anyway. I also assume they will divorce during the seperation.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

You know...I just watched Troy last night and as I was watching his beautiful bod prancing around on my screen, I could not fathom how Jennifer Aniston could let him go. How I love that man!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

look and gweneth paltrow....he should've just stayed with her because she has a baby and everything, you know?



and i dont like jennifer anniston. and i dont think brad pit is that cute anymroe...he sorta has a mousy face. LOL


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jan 10 2005, 10:27 AM
> *and i dont think brad pit is that cute anymroe...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28753*


[/QUOTE]
Less competition for me! LOL 

I don't think he should sacrifice family either. But how sad it is if it isn't because they fell out of love. She DID say she wanted kids RIGHT AFTER Friends ended.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

too bad...I really liked them together, they would have made beautiful babies


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jan 10 2005, 10:33 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Less competition for me! LOL 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28756
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She probably is afraid kids will mess up her career and/or her body!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 10 2005, 03:20 AM
> *YES!  That means I have a chance w/brad!  PUAHAHAHA
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28671*


[/QUOTE]
Did you know I married his brother Stu? You know, Stu Pitt!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I thought they were a cute couple. I feel kind of sad. Just goes to show that money can't buy happiness. Neither can beauty.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Jan 10 2005, 01:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you know I married his brother Stu? You know, Stu Pitt!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28781
[/B][/QUOTE]


HAHAHA







Stu Pitt lol that is soo funny!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 10 2005, 11:49 AM
> *Did you know I married his brother Stu?  You know, Stu Pitt!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28781*


[/QUOTE]

OH MY GOSH! I must be Stu Pitt's Cousin because I JUST got that joke! LOL hahah You made that joke before too! LOL PUAHAHAHHA


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Jan 10 2005, 11:49 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you know I married his brother Stu? You know, Stu Pitt!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28781
[/B][/QUOTE]
:lol: LOL


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

They were a very pretty couple , though i didnt find him so handsome, i like tall dark and handsome with some muscle


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 10 2005, 04:18 PM
> *
> 
> Dude, I don't know which one was worse--Brad/Jennifer or Tom/Nicole Kidman!  These were couples I thought would last forever!  Does anyone know why Tom and Nicole breakup?  Sounded like Nicole did something like cheated on him????  I dont know.  She was too tall for him anyway.*



tom cruise went off with co star at the time Penelope Cruz, Nicole was totally devasted by it


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Now Tom Cruise is one that I don't find attractive at all anymore. I loved him when he was younger but I think old age has made him ugly.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree. Tom was cuter when he was younger.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beccypaul_@Jan 11 2005, 08:46 AM
> *tom cruise went off with co star at the time Penelope Cruz, Nicole was totally devasted by it
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28958*


[/QUOTE]
Was that why they divorced?


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jan 11 2005, 02:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that why they divorced?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29011
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes...that a$$ left Nicole for Penelope.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!?!?! The way the news was, it seemed like Nicole did something wrong! At least that's the way I interpret it







. Did Tom Cruise not know she has this thing about dating ALL the leading man in her movies?!?!?!?!!?!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 11 2005, 02:04 PM
> *ARE YOU KIDDING ME!?!?!  The way the news was, it seemed like Nicole did something wrong!  At least that's the way I interpret it
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


As much as I love Tom Cruise in a very superfical level... I want to say he has dated like all of his co-stars... His first wife was the lady from Top Gun, he met Nicole Kidman in Days of Thunder, and then he hooked up with Penelope Cruz in Vanilla Sky.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Penelope was with Nick Cage, Tom Cruise, and Mathew Macono...dont know how to spell his last name, and like 1 or 2 more. LOL

Tom Cruise was with his wife and Penelope only right? Well, as far as dating their "co-workers." teehee


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

He was married before Nicole, to Mimi Rogers. Supposedly they got divorced because she couldn't or didn't want kids (at least that was the rumor going around at the time).

According to All Starz:


> Love Life:
> Heather Locklear, actress
> Rebecca De Mornay, actress; together 1983-85
> Wife: Mimi Rogers, actress; married 1986; divorced January 1990
> ...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OH YEAHHHHH!!!!! Forgot about Mimi Rogers. Was Tom Cruise in a movie with Heather Locklear and Mimi Rogers?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't think Tom and Mimi did a movie together.



> Tom met Mimi for the first time at Road Racing Classic Show, held by Paul Newman in Georgia.[/B]


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I do feel bad for Brad and Jennifer but I don't know them...just fun to gossip about. I don't think any of use "regular" people will ever know the reason. Just like we won't even know the reason behind the Tom and Nicole split. Before the split I really liked Tom Cruise but I just didn't like how cold he was when he spoke about Nicole. Oh well, as long as their children are okay and they are good parents to them that is all that should matter.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

The other couple that I thought would never divorce was Rebecca Roman and John Stamos. 

This is why I'm not getting married for a LONG LONG LONG LONG time. Gotta make sure I wont divorce. Marriage isnt sacred anymore.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I think that famous people are more likley to divorce than regular people. They are under more stress because their relationship is always under a microscope. Se even if they fight and have a chance to get councling to work it out and fix it, they can't because of the media.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Fannymay--MAYBE so, but I'm sure by now, the divorce rate is higher than 50%. I'm sure the movie stars are only contributing to only a few percent of that!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I think she DID wanted kids at one point. She talked about it on Oprah. She just all of a sudden changed her mind. I have to say poor Brad TOO, you know! Because he lost his chance to not just have kids, but to have kids with the one he totally loves. He can still have kids...just not with Jennifer. 

We still dont REALLY know why they split up though.

Anyway, I didn't notice any blasting going on...but I may have missed a post or two. All I know is, I still have a chance with the Bradster!!!!! LOL


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Jan 16 2005, 11:24 PM
> *I get really ****** off when people diss other people for choosing their careers or their current lifestyles over having a kid.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29998*


[/QUOTE]

HEY DMZ DOGS--What is suppose to be ******? The only words I can think of to fill that blank are "ticked" and "pissed." They're not bad enough to cencor. All other really bad/cuss words wouldn't fit right. LOL I'm teasing you!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Jan 17 2005, 01:24 AM
> *So Jennifer didn't want children and she split up with Brad.  GOOD FOR HER!  Let him find someone who wants the same things in life that he wants.  Holding on to him would be selfish.  Good for her for not having a baby when she didn't even want one.  Sounds like she made a very mature decision.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29998*


[/QUOTE]


I agree with you about that not everyone is meant to have children and if they don't want any, they shouldn't be forced to have them but shouldn't this be something you talk about and agree on before you get married? This shouldn't even be a reason for divorce. A couple should have this decision made before walking down the isle.

I think she probably wanted at first and now she changed her mind and poor Brad was left with no choice.


----------

